# Suche Gästepass zum reinschnuppern :)



## Tarut (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
da meine Freunde und Bekannten das Spiel über den Jahrepass bekommen haben wende ich mich an die Buffed Community.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich übrig.
Ich würde gerne vorher in das spiel reinschnuppern bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Mfg Tarut


----------

